# The Beer Thread!



## 5stringJeff

This thread is about beer - making, drinking, enjoying, and/or critiquing beer!  Let the fun begin!!

     

Last night I had a Buttface Amber at the Ram (Bighorn Breweries).  Great stuff!


----------



## GotZoom

Yum.


----------



## dmp

Yuengling Lager or Black n Tan = the s3x.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Mmmm Newcastle

and Sundog Ale, for something less common


----------



## Said1

Recommended as a breakfast beer. Or so I've heard.


----------



## archangel

there is no such thing as a bad beer...just some are better than others...'Food of the Gods'....No?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Milwaukee Best is bad Beer. Natty Light, bad beer. Rolling Rock is pretty bad.

I forgot to add on another fav:

Killian's Irish Red.


----------



## Said1

I like Old Milwaukee. It's cheap and comes in really BIG cans.


----------



## archangel

Said1 said:
			
		

> I like Old Milwaukee. It's cheap and comes in really BIG cans.





wanna fool around?...Just kidding...don't hate me!


----------



## Said1

archangel said:
			
		

> wanna fool around?...Just kidding...don't hate me!




OMG. I can't rep you. Imagine that.


----------



## archangel

Said1 said:
			
		

> OMG. I can't rep you. Imagine that.




reps come in different styles...then again maybe ya cut me..who knows but da master! :funnyface


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Milwaukee Best is bad Beer. Natty Light, bad beer. Rolling Rock is pretty bad.
> 
> I forgot to add on another fav:
> 
> Killian's Irish Red.





and who is going to listen to a frat boy still in the diaper stage..."Moma said there will be days like this" a oldie song and so appropriate!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> and who is going to listen to a frat boy still in the diaper stage..."Moma said there will be days like this" a oldie song and so appropriate!


Aww, don't feel so bad you like bad beer.
(not a frat boy and never was, by the way; not that truth matters much to you)


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Aww, don't feel so bad you like bad beer.
> (not a frat boy and never was, by the way; not that truth matters much to you)




well I was...Gamma Delta Psi...el cheapo's too say the least!


----------



## archangel

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I would add Busch to the nasty beer list.
> 
> Wouldn't call it BAD beer, I would say it's less than desirable.
> It's beer for people who have never tasted REAL beer.





Me thinks ya partied with Clay Boy...at home alone...LOL


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> well I was


Of course!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> Me thinks ya partied with Clay Boy...at home alone...LOL


At least you partied with someone who knows what good beer tastes like, Joker


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I would add Busch to the nasty beer list.
> 
> Wouldn't call it BAD beer, I would say it's less than desirable.
> It's beer for people who have never tasted REAL beer.


Everytime I say Busch, I say it like the commercial


BOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooossssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mr. P

I'll admit I never liked Coors or Bud. and don't understand the popularity of either.


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> At least you partied with someone who knows what good beer tastes like, Joker





Gamma Delta Psi...el cheapo's like most in college have to deal with...me thinks ya are  either a phoney...or momma and daddy paid your bills...Gamma Delta Psi...the original "Animal House"....


----------



## archangel

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No.... I was raised on cheap beer until I went overseas and tasted beer from
> the people who know how beer is supposed to taste.




I spent time in Germany too...Balk Beer...'Oktober Fest' the bottom of the barrel free beer...who are ya kidding?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> Gamma Delta Psi...el cheapo's like most in college have to deal with...me thinks ya are  either a phoney...or momma and daddy paid your bills...Gamma Delta Psi...the original "Animal House"....


What the hell are you trying to say? I'd respond if I could even figure it out.


----------



## archangel

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ...that doesn't drink good beer.



phoneys...Busch and Coors were founded from the old school...Balk Beer is Great when free...LOL


----------



## Mr. P

archangel said:
			
		

> phoneys...Busch and Coors were founded from the old school...Balk Beer is Great when free...LOL


Do you mean "Bock" bear Arch?
I like it even if I have to buy it.


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> What the hell are you trying to say? I'd respond if I could even figure it out.





Gamma Delta Psi...do you remember the movie..."Animal House"? This was based on the goofy frat "Gamma Delta Psi" Dah! :cof:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Do you mean "Bock" bear Arch?
> I like it even if I have to buy it.


I bet you he'll say 1 of 2 things:

1. (Most likely) Yeah I know! I was intentionally misspelling words to bait Clay!

2. It was a pun! Get it? Baseball? Balk? Bock? I HAVE REAL LIFE EXPERIENCE!


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Do you mean "Bock" bear Arch?
> I like it even if I have to buy it.





Tis correct...I would buy it too!...Mighty tasty!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> Gamma Delta Psi...do you remember the movie..."Animal House"? This was based on the goofy frat "Gamma Delta Psi" Dah! :cof:


What does this have to do with me being a Phoney? And mommy and daddy? Aren't you the one who always wants everyone to be a straightshooter and "say what ya mean"? Out with the insult, if you can put it together in a complete sentence without an ellipsis...


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I agree. I've turned down (on many occassions) free Coors and Busch/Bud
> only to turn around and purchase some GOOD beer.


One I love on your list (haven't had the others): Amber Bock..on draft.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Back to beer...
> The only Bud product I'll consider buying is the World Lager.
> Not bad in a pinch!


Heinneken? Yes? No?


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> What does this have to do with me being a Phoney? And mommy and daddy? Aren't you the one who always wants everyone to be a straightshooter and "say what ya mean"? Out with the insult, if you can put it together in a complete sentence without an ellipsis...



when ya learn how to party on a budget...well get back to me! Until then keep on a hitting on a 'momma and a pappa!'


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Blue Moon and Yuengling are on my list of favorites, lately......


----------



## Mr. P

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Heinneken? Yes? No?


I think, like Coors, its over rated. IMO


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Not for me. I'm spoiled


It's too expensive for what it is. There's a good brewery around where I live called Ram's Head. Yummy and cheap during happy hour - $2 pints.


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:
			
		

> One I love on your list (haven't had the others): Amber Bock..on draft.




Quit sidding with the amateurs Mr.P ya are really a old fart too...or did ya lose it somewhere along the line!....LOL


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> when ya learn how to party on a budget...well get back to me! Until then keep on a hitting on a 'momma and a pappa!'


Why party on a budget when you can afford good beer?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think, like Coors, its over rated. IMO


I agree; overrated and overprice, but tons better than coors.

Can we throw most "ice" beers onto the bad list?


----------



## Mr. P

archangel said:
			
		

> Quit sidding with the amateurs Mr.P ya are really a old fart too...or did ya lose it somewhere along the line!....LOL


Some ole farts still have "Taste".


----------



## Mr. P

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I agree; overrated and overprice, but tons better than coors.
> 
> *Can we throw most "ice" beers onto the bad list?*


All of em...they're just made for a fast drunk.IMO


----------



## Fmr jarhead

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I give MAD props out to Jarhead for showing a fellow beer connoisseur
> where to get good brew in DC.



I only wish I still lived there.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ever had Fat Tire P??? Or any of you???
> 
> VERY good beer, If you like ambers. THE BEST!


Never have, Joker.


----------



## archangel

Like ya are real conniseurs of beer...I forgot more than ya will ever know...and if ya want to impress the ladies...well start citing wine...very few gals go the beer route...so ya lose no matter how ya want to put me down....I had mucho fun as a young adult and did not resort to all this phoney BS as to what beer is the greatest...ya get high no matter the cost...this is the goal of most honest youngn's.....LOL  :funnyface 


I'm outta here I leave it to the ladies to decide....!


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I only wish I still lived there.


Don't think I could live in So Flo again, but ya never know.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I only wish I still lived there.


I still do. Care to pass the wealth on?


----------



## Mr. P

archangel said:
			
		

> Like ya are real conniseurs of beer...I forgot more than ya will ever know...and if ya want to impress the ladies...well start citing wine...very few gals go the beer route...so ya lose no matter how ya want to put me down....I had mucho fun as a young adult and did not resort to all this phoney BS as to what beer is the greatest...ya get high no matter the cost...this is the goal of most honest youngn's.....LOL  :funnyface
> 
> 
> I'm outta here I leave it to the ladies to decide....!


Oh GAWD!!!    Pop a top Arch!


----------



## archangel

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Yes I am a conniseur!!! I have recieved brew training and have
> stutied brewing as a personal passion. It's not about what the ladies like,
> It's about what I like, and know to be good QUALITY beer.
> Crafted and not mass produced. Cost is never a factor for good beer.
> Sorry, but you've been mis-lead by your age and experience.




and ya look at "Playboy" for the articles...gimmee a break....I was young once too!...LOL


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> The Brickskeller
> Address: 1523 22nd Street NW
> 
> it's a pain in the ass to get there and it's all bottled but they have a great selection.


You ever heard of a place called The Saloun in Georgetown? Tons of beers, all bottled.


----------



## Said1

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh GAWD!!!    Pop a top Arch!




Good one.  :cof:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Thoughts on Mexican/Latin American beers?


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Thoughts on Mexican/Latin American beers?





Go back and view your post on the...Hottest babes...shallow comes to mind...not faulting you...just that I was also young once... :funnyface


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> Go back and view your post on the...Hottest babes...shallow comes to mind...not faulting you...just that I was also young once... :funnyface





			
				archangel said:
			
		

> I'm outta here I leave it to the ladies to decide....!


Laugh somewhere else (like maybe in that thread); you said you were done here.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'll check it out





			
				Review of the Saloun said:
			
		

> The Saloun is a hoppin' jazz spot in Georgetown that relies on local talent and an enthusiastic audience. It may not draw the big names of its neighbor, Blues Alley, but it doesn't require the cash those tickets demand either.
> 
> Located across the street from the Georgetown Park shopping center, and in the heart of Georgetown's night scene, Saloun has undergone several incarnations as ownership has changed hands over the years. The latest version is the most stylish of the lot: a long bar and lots of dark wooden tables to seat parties of various sizes.
> 
> There's a cover charge of $2 on weekdays and $3 on weekends, when a two-drink minimum is also in effect. Good beer is Saloun's forte. There are 18 selections of microbrewed and imported beers priced between $5 and $7 per pint or 22-ounce glass, and 100 different kinds of bottled beers (from places as varied as Puerto Rico, Belgium and Japan) priced between $4.75 and $5.50.



The bands are usually fun to listen to, if you like that kind of music.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> The Brickskeller
> Address: 1523 22nd Street NW
> 
> it's a pain in the ass to get there and it's all bottled but they have a great selection.



Only difficult to get to, if it's raining and dark outside......

http://www.thebrickskeller.net/_wsn/page3.html is the beerlist.......


----------



## archangel

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No... I look at porn because it's porn!
> What's your point? or do you have one.
> I'm still convinced that your "knowledge" on beer is less than average.




ya look at life as if ya have real time experience...however ya are rather shallow in your response...like I said...ya look at the picture rather than the story...nice try though! Oh how I love youngn's perception about life...they always forget that old ones 'been there and done that'...geeez! :cof:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> ya look at life as if ya have real time experience...however ya are rather shallow in your response...like I said...ya look at the picture rather than the story...nice try though! Oh how I love youngn's perception about life...they always forget that old ones 'been there and done that'...geeez! :cof:



If you're a reflection of all that you've done and seen, then it's obvious you've never made it farther than your local bumfuck liqour store. How about you stop shitting on other people's parades because we happen to like something other than watered-down American beers.

The man obviously knows a thing or two about beer, but you refuse to acknowledge it. You flounder around about old age. You're old. We get it. We don't care. Being old doesn't justify drinking shitty beer. If anything, it shows how much of an idiot you are.

Let us talk about beer you don't like; if you keep puking your "experience" all over this thread, I'll have to ding you. You're becoming belligerent.


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> If you're a reflection of all that you've done and seen, then it's obvious you've never made it farther than your local bumfuck liqour store. How about you stop shitting on other people's parades because we happen to like something other than watered-down American beers.
> 
> The man obviously knows a thing or two about beer, but you refuse to acknowledge it. You flounder around about old age. You're old. We get it. We don't care. Being old doesn't justify drinking shitty beer. If anything, it shows how much of an idiot you are.
> 
> Let us talk about beer you don't like; if you keep puking your "experience" all over this thread, I'll have to ding you. You're becoming belligerent.




One thing for certain is I am not a fan of threats...so go for it!


----------



## archangel

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I wish you'd just stop trying to stereotype me and listen.....
> I do have experience in beer, obviously BETTER experiences than you.
> 
> I examine everything from every angle not just how it's perceived.
> 
> Maybe one day you will realize It's not IF you've done it,
> It's how WELL you do it.





you take this way to serious...I could care less how much experience ya have in beer...I was just having some fun...and now you have gone off the deep end...carry on though!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Joker, you like ciders at all?


----------



## Mr. P

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Thoughts on Mexican/Latin American beers?


Honestly, Dos Equis is about all Ive had, it was okay, but I didnt like it enough to buy it outside of the typical Mexican restaurant, too pricey.

Now, some of the best beer Ive ever had was from a micro brewery out west.
It was their brew as I recall, dark and delicious.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

I've never had it, but I've heard Negra Modelo isnt' bad...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Haven't had one I can stand to drink more than one of.
> That goes for lambic as well (unless homemade.)


They do tend to be pretty sweet. I had a really good raspberry cider somewhere... I actually think the gf ordered it, but after a second one I wanted beer again.


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Honestly, Dos Equis is about all Ive had, it was okay, but I didnt like it enough to buy it outside of the typical Mexican restaurant, too pricey.
> 
> Now, some of the best beer Ive ever had was from a micro brewery out west.
> It was their brew as I recall, dark and delicious.




Sierra Nevada Brewery by any chance would it? Sierra nevada  Ale? Have a little stock there...Please say yes...if not oh well back to the drawing board...sigh!


----------



## 5stringJeff

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'll admit I never liked Coors or Bud. and don't understand the popularity of either.



Agreed... I'm no fan of mass-brewed American "lagers."  They give beer a bad name.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Mr. P said:
			
		

> One I love on your list (haven't had the others): Amber Bock..on draft.



That's about the only Michelob I'll drink.


----------



## 5stringJeff

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Heinneken? Yes? No?



No!  I've never had a good Heineken.  And what's up with green glass bottles?


----------



## 5stringJeff

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ever had Fat Tire P??? Or any of you???
> 
> VERY good beer, If you like ambers. THE BEST!



Fat Tire is an excellent ale!  I just bought some a few weeks ago.


----------



## archangel

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> That's about the only Michelob I'll drink.




and risking being attacked as a know it all..however while between jobs in high tech and going into Law enforcement I was a manager for Thrifty Drug Stores liquor Dept...well Michelob was originally manufactured as a cheap beer to compete with Milwaukees Best...It did not do well so they raised the price to a premium Beer and it took off like a bandit...Just food for thought!


----------



## Mr. P

archangel said:
			
		

> Sierra Nevada Brewery by any chance would it? Sierra nevada  Ale? Have a little stock there...Please say yes...if not oh well back to the drawing board...sigh!


I have no idea, arch. It was in a hotel, but I don't even remember the state. That was not uncommon though, I traveled so much, there were mornings I'd wake and NOT know what town/state I was in, honest, I'd look at the phone book to find out.


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I have no idea, arch. It was in a hotel, but I don't even remember the state. That was not uncommon though, I traveled so much, there were mornings I'd wake and NOT know what town/state I was in, honest, I'd look at the phone book to find out.




I understand...been there done that...just wishful thinking on my part...sigh


----------



## dmp

archangel said:
			
		

> Quit sidding with the amateurs Mr.P ya are really a old fart too...or did ya lose it somewhere along the line!....LOL



[boss hat=on] 

Stop instigating, and get off people's jocks, okay?  It's not funny.  If it's humour, nobody else or few else 'get it'.  Not cute, Not funny.  Just be normal.

[/hat]


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Honestly, Dos Equis is about all Ive had, it was okay, but I didnt like it enough to buy it outside of the typical Mexican restaurant, too pricey.
> 
> Now, some of the best beer Ive ever had was from a micro brewery out west.
> It was their brew as I recall, dark and delicious.



Try Brahma...it's Brazilian...good beer, smooth and light for an amber.....


----------



## Fmr jarhead

One word of advice.....fruit is for small furry mammals, not for beer!  Keep fruit on the tree or at the zoo!


----------



## dmp

Fat Tire = tastes bad.  Lots of taste - but not my cup of tea.  


You'll all laugh at me...but one of my favourite beers, when ICE Cold?  Michelob Ultra.  Yeah...I know. 

But I DO like yuengling - oldest brewery in American it is.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Here's a beer I'd like to try:

http://www.cambrew.com/abbey-normal-dubbel.htm


----------



## 5stringJeff

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Here's a beer I'd like to try:
> 
> http://www.cambrew.com/abbey-normal-dubbel.htm



Awesome! 

I have to say, though, my favorite American beer is Sam Adams.


----------



## dmp

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Awesome!
> 
> I have to say, though, my favorite American beer is Sam Adams.




Ever had Sam Jackson?



> Good motherfucking choice, motherfucker! Samuel Jackson! Made painstakingly by me, Samuel L. Jackson! It'll get ya drunk! You'll be fucking fat girls in no time! You might even fight a nigga or two! Mmmm-mmm, bitch!


----------



## 5stringJeff

dmp said:
			
		

> Ever had Sam Jackson?



:rotflmao:

Priceless!!!


----------



## Abbey Normal

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Awesome!
> 
> I have to say, though, my favorite American beer is Sam Adams.



Mine too. 

Speaking globally, I have yet to find the beer that I like better than Heineken. I just love that taste.


----------



## dmp

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> . . . Heineken. I just love that taste.




/me changes name to 'Heineken'


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> Gamma Delta Psi...el cheapo's like most in college have to deal with...me thinks ya are  either a phoney...or momma and daddy paid your bills...Gamma Delta Psi...the original "Animal House"....



MUST you continue to be such a jackass?  My god.  Just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for once in your life.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<i>*Drags soap box off - I'm finished now.  Sorry for the interruption*


----------



## Said1

Rickard's Red. Another good one, especially on tap.


----------



## Mr. P

Joker, what makes a beer (same beer) taste different on tap vs bottle?
I never tried to find out, thought you may know.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Keg beer is almost never pasteurized which means the keg MUST be kept
> cold. This is the way the brewers wanted you to taste and enjoy beer;
> not from a pasteurized can. Pasteurized beer, bottled beer,
> is packaged at very high temperatures that change the flavor of the beer.


Thanks, I knew there was some reason for it.


----------



## 5stringJeff

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Keg beer is almost never pasteurized which means the keg MUST be kept
> cold. This is the way the brewers wanted you to taste and enjoy beer;
> not from a pasteurized can. Pasteurized beer, bottled beer,
> is packaged at very high temperatures that change the flavor of the beer.



Very interesting.  Although it's rare to find a lot of micros on tap.


----------



## Mr. P

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Very interesting.  Although it's rare to find a lot of micros on tap.


That's the only way I've ever had them, but then I was always AT the micro.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Really???
> They have a good selection of local micros on tap in any bar here.


Saddly, Yeah. Not many micros in the south that I know of.


----------



## archangel

Shattered said:
			
		

> MUST you continue to be such a jackass?  My god.  Just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for once in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <i>*Drags soap box off - I'm finished now.  Sorry for the interruption*




all I can say is...........................   :finger:   Have a nice night though!


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> all I can say is...........................   :finger:   Have a nice night though!



You dinged me back 7 hours ago with an empty comment - it took you THIS long to come up with that lame reply?  Egads...


----------



## archangel

Shattered said:
			
		

> You dinged me back 7 hours ago with an empty comment - it took you THIS long to come up with that lame reply?  Egads...




I was busy with other matters...I was going to let it drop...then thought I had better respond so you have something to do on a Friday night!....LOL


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> I was busy with other matters...I was going to let it drop...then thought I had better respond so you have something to do on a Friday night!....LOL



Oh, I'm MOST pleased with my current activities..Thanks for your concern..

Couldn't be happier, in fact.


----------



## archangel

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm MOST pleased with my current activities..Thanks for your concern..
> 
> Couldn't be happier, in fact.




I lost another point(1) since responding went from 1212 to 1211...your Godfather sure loves ya!.....LOL


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> I lost another point(1) since responding went from 1212 to 1211...your Godfather sure loves ya!.....LOL



Aww.  Somebody loves me?

<i>*warm, fuzzy feeling*</i>


----------



## archangel

Shattered said:
			
		

> Aww.  Somebody loves me?
> 
> <i>*warm, fuzzy feeling*</i>





there is someone out there for everyone...I gotta run...so continue wiith your fun in here...maybe ya can find someone else to stalk and ding...the food of the Gods calls....Corona Light at the local club with my gals and buds...so have a wonderful Friday night! "asta la vista baby!"


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Anyone try any new brews over the weekend???



No.  

You?


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> A few new batches from a friend of mine.


How was it? Years ago, home brew used to taste like dirty dishwater.


----------



## Said1

Mr. P said:
			
		

> How was it? Years ago, home brew used to taste like dirty dishwater.




And that was the "good" batch.


----------



## Mr. P

Said1 said:
			
		

> And that was the "good" batch.


    Yep!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It was good. We have it down to a science now, so no dishwater here.
> It takes some practice.


A science it is, for sure, but so is bread making.
Now they have some great bread machines out that make great bread.
I see there is also a Beer machine out. Do you know anything about that?


----------



## archangel

I prefer Bud and Coors light and a occassional Corona light...and even sometimes a German dark beer...My daughter bought me a Mr.Beer kit at Christmas...I followed the directions to a tea...the end product was a slightly bitter beer...soo I added a teaspoon of sugar the bottles and let them sit a week longer...the end product was pretty good....mo better than the followed directions so I suppose it is a art!


----------



## The ClayTaurus




----------



## 5stringJeff

I had Henry Weinhard's Blue Boar Pale Ale this weekend.  Not bad.  I'm not a huge Henry's fan, but it was a decent beer.

I saw the ad during the SB for Michelob Ultra Amber.  Anyone tried that?  It sounds interesting... I might try some.


----------



## USViking

Anybody else here ever drink Shaeffer?-

_"The one beer to have when you're having 
more than one"?_

Since they'se $4.99 a twelve pack around here,
where I live, they're at the tops o' my list!


----------



## manu1959

any of yall ever drink boddingtons? nectar of the gods


----------



## Mr. P

USViking said:
			
		

> Anybody else here ever drink Shaeffer?-
> 
> _"The one beer to have when you're having
> more than one"?_
> 
> Since they'se $4.99 a twelve pack around here,
> where I live, they're at the tops o' my list!


Many years ago, it gave me headaches, I guess there's a reason it's so cheap. 

Manu: I've never even heard of boddingtons.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Many years ago, it gave me headaches, I guess there's a reason it's so cheap.
> 
> Manu: I've never even heard of boddingtons.



english....comes in a yellow can....from manchester. ....i would recomend it to you but since you don't like my taste in movies i am concerned you may not like my choice in beers.....it is a thick golden ale.....i can't drink enough of them my self

http://www.beerliquors.com/buy/beer/Boddingtons.htm


----------



## Johnney

ive found anything on draft isnt too bad.  getting ready to get my kegerator running again for my birthday coming up next month!!  but with slight modifications... made it to where i can run two kegs instead of one


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> english....comes in a yellow can....from manchester. ....i would recomend it to you but since you don't like my taste in movies i am concerned you may not like my choice in beers.....it is a thick golden ale.....i can't drink enough of them my self
> 
> http://www.beerliquors.com/buy/beer/Boddingtons.htm


If I hate it, I'll send ya the bill.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> If I hate it, I'll send ya the bill.



you are a good guy if ya can't find it let me know i will fed x you a case......is that even legal?


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you are a good guy if ya can't find it let me know i will fed x you a case......is that even legal?


We had a "no ship wine" law. I think they got rid of it, finally. Don't know about beer. I'll look around for it locally.


----------



## Mr. P

Okay guys, what's a Kegerator, a frig you store kegs in?


----------



## Johnney

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What size kegs are you using???
> I can fit three in my Kegerator (altered fridge), because I use the soda kegs.
> Works out great for home brewed beer and is easier on the wallet to have the brewery fill up.


ill be using 1/4 kegs.  we used to have a large fridge, but up here in this little apt we have it wouldnt have worked out.  a nice mid size would be great though.  

havent used cornys before.  i thought those were mostly for homebrews.


----------



## Johnney

hey JB, can i get cornys filled with miller products, or do they do them in home brew or micros? going to a ball lock system wouldnt be that hard to do


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Edited


----------



## Johnney

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You'll have to ask your local Miller distributor, I don't know why you would want to unless you actually live close to where they brew it. It's already
> pasteurized when it gets to the bottling company.


thats what i was thinking, but we dont have one around here.  i think ill stick to the 1/4's


----------



## 5stringJeff

Had some Mirror Pond Pale Ale last night.  Yum.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Tried "90 Shilling Ale" last night. Very good.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Last night while watching the rest of _House _ on tape:


----------



## archangel

cause of the commercials...yuk...way too salty...then tried Natural Light by Anheuser Bush....better than Bud or Coors light and a hellava lot cheaper...hoo rah for Bus(c)h   kinda sorta a pun here! ...sorry :cof:


----------



## 5stringJeff

I didn't drink any beer all weekend.  What is wrong with me?!?


----------



## archangel

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I didn't drink any beer all weekend.  What is wrong with me?!?




either ya were bored with it or moma(wifey) put the quash on it!.Tis nice to be single.... :cof:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

archangel said:
			
		

> either ya were bored with it or moma(wifey) put the quash on it!.Tis nice to be single.... :cof:


If yer single, then why are you pinching all those pennies on cheap beer???
Life is too short to drink cheap beer.


----------



## archangel

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> If yer single, then why are you pinching all those pennies on cheap beer???
> Life is too short to drink cheap beer.




I suppose it is because I really don't drink that much beer...and my boat drinks a hellava lotta fuel...so being on a fixed income...one must balance the old budget....No? :huh:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Edited


----------



## archangel

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I can see that
> Boat - beer (even cheap beer) = No fun.




fuel pricing does put a damper on boat fun...sooo maybe I'll sell it this spring and find a new hobby...gave up flying cause of the cost...now the boat...geez what is a single guy going to do for fun? What do you do that is fun...maybe ya will give me a point or two...not that I will embrace your fun, not knowing exactly what that is accept brewing beer...tried that already...soo boring takes way to long before ya can partake the results!
 :teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Edited


----------

